# Do it!



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

Dropped off my 335i on 6/8/2015 and took redelivery yesterday 7/31/2015 at the Spartanburg PCD! All that I can say is do it! It was such a blast and what better way to get to know your car than to take one of BMW's cars on the track for a little fun! I was amazed at how much faster the M3 was during the hot lap! I know what I want next!!










I didn't take many photos and just one video, but the highlight of my day was my partner putting their 335i into the middle of the soggy thick grass during the skidpad!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like great fun was had, Congrats!


----------

